# steam generators V regular irons



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi im looking out for a new iron and thought id ask here to see if anyone has bought a steam generator? are they any better and worth the money? are they heavy to use? etc and the big stand it comes with do u need that when u are ironing or can u put it to the side?
Any recomendations for a regular iron, im looking for lightweight but powerful lol

I was looking to spend under £40 but would pay the extra for a really good one or a steam generator on special offer

cheers
dqxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Hon,

I have a steam generator...... its the best iron ever!!!!! I was really lucky and got it v v v cheap on ebay it had been listed wrongly! the base sits on my Ironing board (metal bit where you would put normal iron anyway) and the iron itself is really light! the only bug with it is you have to clean it out after every 10 uses as it starts to spit out water... I tend to forget so end up with wet washing again   

I couldnt recommend them enough if you want something powerful and quick!!!

Debs
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

superstar84 said:


> I'm worried that the steam ones will ruin your hair, I think the steam ones could make it dry and scraggly.
> 
> I think normal ceramic ones are the best myself, but thats only my personal opinion.
> 
> ...


PMSL  

Honey I think she is talking about a clothes iron... (well I hope she is  )

( I call straightening my hair ironing it too hon  )


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No dont hide its really funny and cute


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

i have a steam genarator one, fab iron!! only thing its so heavy and bulky to get in and out the cupboard all the time, but irons so well and so fast.

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

i recommend the steam one there so much better especially for curtains and things, there doing a cheap one in tesco at the moment its about £40,


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks ladies, i will see if they have it in my local tesco.
Do u need to keep it connected to the stand whilst ironing or is tha just to charge it up or something?


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

i just keep the stand at the side and rest the iron on the board same as you would with your normal iron, the leads quite long


----------

